
The Higher Education Bubble: Universities struggle to serve their core functions - jseliger
https://eriktorenberg.substack.com/p/8cd4658b-1c1f-48d3-aa2d-58954688b856
======
pinocio
I highly approve of one of the conclusions of the article:

> The first step is releasing some of the social pressure on people to go to
> universities. It simply no longer works for the vast majority of middle
> class students who are attending 2nd/3rd rate universities & amassing
> enormous amounts of debt.

